# It's all L.J. Sellers fault!



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

It's all L.J. Sellers fault that I've been losing sleep because I'm staying up past my bedtime reading The Sex Club.  I haven't finished it yet, but I'm going through it faster than I go through most books.  L.J., if you're out there, I love that you combined interesting, down-to-earth characters with an addictive plot AND a very  important social issue.  If your other books are as good as this one, I may be missing some sleep for many nights to come.  I can't wait!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I've had these awhile, but they may have to be my first reads of 2011 you have my interest really piqued


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I've had these awhile, but they may have to be my first reads of 2011 you have my interest really piqued


You won't regret it!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I get this complaint from readers a lot..about losing sleep that is. Your description: "combined interesting, down-to-earth characters with an addictive plot AND a very  important social issue" ...is exactly what I was going for and could be used to describe almost every book in my series. Thank you so much for posting about my work! 

I'm writing a fifth Detective Jackson story now and hope to have it released in April.
L.J.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I've just picked up the first of the books on the basis of this thread (in case you want to give fancynancy any commission!)

Looking forward to a good read (although it'll have to wait it's turn in the queue)


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

L.J., you are very welcome and a most deserving writer.  I'm 85% of the way through and cannot wait to find out how it ends.  If this weren't my busiest time of year at work, I would already know.  On the other hand, it's kind of fun trying to guess.  This morning I decided that I know whodunit.  We'll see if I'm right. 

I love Detective Jackson.  He's a real guy with a real life and real emotions anyone can relate to.  He is absolutely three dimensional.  For those reading this who watch TV, I would say he strikes me as being a bit like Elliot Stabler of Law & Order SVU, without all the television drama of course.  (Does anyone else agree or disagree with that comparison?) 

I am really looking forward to reading every book in this series.  Thank you for writing it!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work LJ.

I do admire how you weave important social issues into your work without becoming preachy!

LJ is definitely worth a read!

CJ


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I know how you feel, Nancy.  I like The Sex Club a lot.  let's go to LJ's house and ring her doorbell and keep her up all night and see how she likes it.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Let's make her pay us $.99 to go away. 

Now that would make us even!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

SimonWood said:


> I know how you feel, Nancy. I like The Sex Club a lot. let's go to LJ's house and ring her doorbell and keep her up all night and see how she likes it.


I'm in!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

A conspiracy! But at least it won't cost me much to send you on your way. Don't you think it's distracting enough having you post about me while I'm trying to write another novel? A novel that will keep you up late and give me the last laugh.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

They really are awesome books, LJ.  The characters are very believable (Schak is one of my favorites) and the storylines make it seem as though we know that area of the country as well as being up-to-date nationally.  Brava!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Casey. I'm glad you like Schak. I'm thinking of bringing him forward as a strong POV character in book #6.
L.J.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> Don't you think it's distracting enough having you post about me while I'm trying to write another novel? A novel that will keep you up late and give me the last laugh.


You are dastardly! But this is my last post because I don't want to distract you from writing that novel. Sleep is overrated.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

There really is no higher compliment than when a reader says, "I couldn't put your book down!" And such a compliment really makes a writer's day!

I think that readers underestimate the power of a few words on a writer. The criticisms hurt more than they think, but the kind words more than make up for the harsh ones. 

My wife recently read a book from an indie writer and really enjoyed it. I encouraged her to send the author an email. "I wouldn't know what to say!" she said, but I told her to just say, "I really enjoyed your book and look forward to reading the rest of the series." She did, and received a response.

And that's the joy of the new media, where A Reader can connect directly with An Author. It's immensely gratifying to hear from someone who's enjoyed your work. Really, it can put a spring in your step the whole day long.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

You said it, Jan. I am grateful for every positive reader comment I get. It always makes my day....and keeps me writing.
L.J.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Sex Club is ready and waiting for me - just got to finish my current book first


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

The Riddler: Thanks for buying the first book in my series. Let me know what you think. 

You'll all be happy to know I'm writing on Christmas, so I can finish the next Jackson story soon. Readers have demanded it.  
L.J.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Speaking of continued writing LJ, is a new adventure in the works for Detective Jackson?


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm writing the fifth Jackson story now, scheduled to be released in April. Working title: _Dying for Justice_. Thanks for asking.
L.J.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Quick question - I have a friend who got a Nook Color for her birthday, so I'm trying to spread the word on my favorite indie authors I've read on my kindle.  Well, at least the authors that are in a genre she would like.  Anyway, LJ, I was trying to find The Sex Club over at B&N to get her started on the series, but for the life of me I can't find it.  Can you post a link for me or let me know where I can find it over there?  I tried searching with your name and the book title, but to no avail.  I found some of your other books, so I was doing something right.

Thanks!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Emily
Thanks for recommending my series!

When my distributor put my series up on B&N, they had the wrong ISBN for The Sex Club, so B&N took it down until they got it corrected. The book should be available on B&N in the next few days. If not, contact me at sellers.com @ gmail.com and I'll get a copy to you.
L.J.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Great, I'll keep an eye out for it. I knew it was out there at some point, since another friend with a nook bought it when he asked what I was reading in the lunchroom at work. It's been a little while, though.

Thanks!


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Now Im intrigued! I just went and bought The Sex Club! I have a few books on my TBR list before I get to it, but it shouldnt take me long!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm planning on this series being the first read on my Kindle Graphite after I upgrade can not WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I'm planning on this series being the first read on my Kindle Graphite after I upgrade can not WAIT!!!!!!!!!!


Be prepared to buy them all and then pine for more.  I think you'll enjoy them a lot.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Emily King said:


> Be prepared to buy them all and then pine for more.  I think you'll enjoy them a lot.


LOL I already did


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks mistyd, Emily, and Tom for your enthusiasm. It inspired me to start brainstorming a sixth Jackson novel. I had been thinking of taking a break from the series. 
L.J.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Would a guy like this book? Or is this kind of a "Sex in the City" type of read?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I hate chick lit or anything like Sex in the City.... This is not like those. Read some of the reviews out there as well as the synopsis. Or try a sample and see what you think.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

This is so not Sex in City! These are gritty, realistic homicide cases, and my detective is male. One of the first and most glowing reviews I received was from a male chief of police (who's also a writer), who gave me and 8 out of 10 points for my realistic police work. (You can't be totally realistic with police work or you'll bore readers. 

If you're skeptical, start with Thrilled to Death.
L.J.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Patrick....I'm a guy and I've read all of the Detective Jackson books and am anxiously awaiting #5 to appear.  It is definitely not chick lit.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

i recently read Secrets To Die For by L.J. and have to add to this praise thread. The book was fab, I loved it.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> Thanks mistyd, Emily, and Tom for your enthusiasm. It inspired me to start brainstorming a sixth Jackson novel. I had been thinking of taking a break from the series.
> L.J.


This made me very happy!!  Looking forward to the next in the series...


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Where do you start with these? Are they all series books? 

Melissa


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

The Sex Club
Secrets to Die for
Thrilled to Death
Passions of the Dead: A Detective Jackson Mystery

(pulled this from GoodReads, hope it's right)

Enjoy!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just purchased all 4 books based on the the post. I have downloaded them to 2 other K's on my account.  I have 3 books I need to finish before starting this series.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I get little shivers every time I see this thread come up. It's still so new and unreal to me that so many people are reading my stories. I'm hearing from readers in Canada and Australia and the UK. Love the portability of digital files.

Melissa: Yes, they are a series because they feature the same characters. But each is a standalone novel and they can be read in any order. A few people have skipped the first book because they don't like the subject matter (and some went back and read it anyway). And I've had a lot of male readers say they started with the third book because they liked the cover, then went back and read everything.

Emily: That order is correct, and I've added #numbers to the subtitles now. The fifth Jackson book now has a name, Dying for Justice, and a cover... and will go to an editor next week. 
http://ljsellers.com/wordpress/the-new-jackson-novel

L.J.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I first heard about LJ Sellers on JA Konrath's blog when she guest posted. She had a fascinating story on how she left her publisher to become INDIE and sold more books on her own in one month through Kindle than she did all year in print. Her story and advice has motivated me. Since then I've had more sales. If you're out there, Ms Sellers, thanks. I'll be checking out your books soon.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Russell! I am "out here"...because I love social networking almost as much as I love writing. 

Congratulations on your "better sales." I'm pleased to hear your news and glad that I was inspirational to you. Small correction: I made more money from one book (my fourth Jackson) in its first two weeks on Kindle than I had from my publisher in nearly two years. A lot of that comparison is about the access to, and affordability of, e-books. 
L.J.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello, LJ,

I give equal credit to JA Konrath also for doing his series on successful Kindle publishers. I'm still going to make my ebook in paperback soon because I've been contacted by people in the Caribbean and here in Canada who are still hooked on print books and also because some haven't heard of eBooks. But altogether, I don't regret my decision. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

about to Start book 4 and can already say I'm very anxiously awaiting book 5 lol I have also downloaded LJ's other works can't wait to try them as well


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, MistyD, you made my day! Dying for Justice, aka Jackson #5 , will be released around the first of April. It's with a formatter now. 
Thanks for trying my standalone thrillers too, which reveal my fascination with medical scenarios. 
L.J.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

You know, if you need any advance reviewers, I know of somebody who would be interested...  

I've been savoring the rest of your books... currently reading The Baby Thief, which is the last unread title of yours.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Emily King said:


> You know, if you need any advance reviewers, I know of somebody who would be interested...
> 
> I've been savoring the rest of your books... currently reading The Baby Thief, which is the last unread title of yours.


lol add me to that list as well...In all seriousness please let me know when Dying for Justice is released...and I must say I hope the title is not a hint of something


----------



## Larry45 (Feb 7, 2011)

I recently finished "The Sex Club" and it is definitely a great read.  I read a lot of big name authors, and L.J.'s writing is right up there with the best of them.  I only read at night before going to sleep, and when I find myself going to bed early to read, I know I'm into a really good book.  "The Sex Club" did that for me, and I'm definitely going to line up all of her books on my Kindle.  I only live about 60 miles up the road from L.J., so that makes it even more fun to read her stuff...


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

I too am currently obsessed with the Detective Jackson books.  I read The Sex Club last week and am now Secrets to Die For.  I have all 4 to read and will be anxiously awaiting book 5 in April.  

This is a fantastic series


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, Emily, Misty, Larry, and Bunny. It's so exciting to hear from readers who enjoy my series! Writing these Detective Jackson stories has been the most gratifying work I've ever done. The new book, Dying for Justice, will be released around the first of April.
L.J.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Less than a month... begin the countdown!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Less than a month... begin the countdown!


Lol- ditto here.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Reading LS Sellers blog, and other authors like her, shook me out of my apathy after 20 years of traditional publishing and made me realize there truly was another way to do business. I'd mostly been putting backlist out there and still focusing on my next WIP going traditional, but have finally decided the hell with that. There are so many things traditional publishers CAN'T do, such as get a book out in a timely manner. I've had over 45 books published traditionally and I finally asked myself-- what are they going to do for me differently this time than all the other times?

_--- edited... no self-promotion in posts outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Bob, isn't it empowering to take charge of your own publishing schedule? It's the only way to capitalize on events than can boost your releases and get books out in a timely manner. Best wishes!
L.J.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Very empowering.  It's not any easier, but to not have to rely on so many other people to decide my fate and have more control, makes me want to work even harder.
Frankly, my wife and I talked about giving my agent my latest and she said:  "What's going to be any different?  Why do the same thing you've done for 20 years and expect something different to happen, especially when times are worse than ever?"

I never get to handle the remote control.  She always has it and she's always right with that.  So I trust her on this.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

In alcohol/drug counseling circles, they say the definition of insanity is "doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." I think it applies well to the expectations of traditional publishing.
L.J.


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> They really are awesome books, LJ. The characters are very believable (Schak is one of my favorites) and the storylines make it seem as though we know that area of the country as well as being up-to-date nationally. Brava!


Gads, I had no idea what I'd been missing. Going to get a few of these today. I will "report back" after reading


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, Margaret!
As news to readers: Last month I signed with Books in Motion to produce the series as audio books and now a Spanish-language publisher is interested. The series may go international. 
L.J.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I just saw the first chapter of book 5 on your blog... quaking in my boots here... Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, Emily. The early feedback on book #5 is terrific. My editor kept saying "brilliant."


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

L.J. my 19 yo son is DYING for book #5. He read book 1 on Valentine's Day, came home that weekend, made me get 2-4 and read them all in 1 day one right after the next.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> Thanks, Emily. The early feedback on book #5 is terrific. My editor kept saying "brilliant."


Wow, you are SO helping with the month-long wait. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

BTackitt: Wow! I love it that your son is engrossed in the series. It's good to know the stories engage readers of all ages.

Dying for Justice, aka, Jackson 5, is a little different from the others. Detective Evans has a strong POV, and my husband really likes her character. I'm hoping most my male readers will too.

For the background on how this story developed, here's a blog I wrote (about almost giving up the series) and how it turned around.
http://ljsellers.com/wordpress/the-new-jackson-novel

Emily, I'm really not trying to torture you!. When it's available, you'll be one of the first to know.
L.J.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished The Sex Club and I was blown away!  What an excellent read!!  Thank you L. J.!!!!  Of course, I came right here... to buy the others in the series.  And, thanks to my fellow KindleBoarders who encouraged me to buy this first book in the first place.  I honestly hadn't paid a lot of attention to it, thinking that it possibly was not something I'd buy (based on the title).  But after reading people's comments and reviews... I knew I had to give it a try since I love detective/mystery books - especially series.  But, more than just certain genres, I love reading excellent writing.... and The Sex Club definitely has that.  Can't wait to read the rest!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Just finished book 4!!!!!  HOLY CRAP was not expecting that... is Book 5 ready yet  Just kidding I know I don't have long to wait...so I'll try to wait no so patiently for my next fix. Great Job!!!! thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

PG13 and MistyD: Thanks for posting such great things about my series! It makes my day. Book #5, Dying for Justice, is in the final stage of production and will be ready early. Possibly by next week. I'll post about it soon. If you want an e-mail for my new releases, contact me at: ljsellers.novelist @ gmail.com

L.J.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> PG13 and MistyD: Thanks for posting such great things about my series! It makes my day. Book #5, Dying for Justice, is in the final stage of production and will be ready early. Possibly by next week. I'll post about it soon. If you want an e-mail for my new releases, contact me at: ljsellers.novelist @ gmail.com
> 
> L.J.


Sent email


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love Detective Evans-- this is good news!!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Casey: Thanks for your enthusiasm about Detective Evans. I had a lot of fun writing from her POV. She's quite different from Jackson, less controlled. I got to cut loose, a little. 

I uploaded the book this morning. It should be live in a few days.
L.J.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

WooooHoooo!!!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> I uploaded the book this morning. It should be live in a few days.


Please, please, pretty-please, will you post back when it's live? Otherwise, I will be stalking Amazon and frankly, I don't want that on my log at work...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I found out that book 1 was terrific.... started right in on book 2 because I had to find out what was happening with the characters..... got no housework done and read book 2 in basically one day and it was even better than book 1..... so I moved right on into book 3 and I'm devouring it..... Whew!  It's a good thing that book 5 will be out soon because this series just keeps getting better and better.  And I really like Detective Evans so I can't wait!!  Now... back to book 3.......


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks again for your enthusiasm and support. I discovered this morning that Dying for Justice is already selling in the UK store! So it could be live today in the US too. I'd better get going on my newsletter!
L.J.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My "One Click" finger is twitching!  This is the best series I've read in a VERY long time!!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

It's out there!!! BUT... no pricing is available yet. 

http://www.amazon.com/Justice-Detective-Jackson-Mystery-ebook/dp/B004QZ9PS8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299598893&sr=8-3-catcorr


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

I have an itchy trigger finger!!  I should wrap up the 4th book pretty soon after I get home from work so I'm excited


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I guess I seriously need to get to work on Decision Points so I can move right on to Dying for justice lol


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It's showing up, jut not priced yet.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

My husband loves L.J. Sellers. He has finished the first book and told me to get all in this series so I have got the other 3 and I know he will want the new one. I am going to start them next as soon as I finish the Hunger Games series.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

It's ALIVE!!!!!   Bought and sent to my kindle...


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Emily King said:


> It's ALIVE!!!!!  Bought and sent to my kindle...


I'll have my copy waiting for me when I get home


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Emily! You bought the first US copy. I've have to get busy posting now. 
L.J.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

L.J. Sellers said:


> Congratulations, Emily! You bought the first US copy. I've have to get busy posting now.
> L.J.


Whoo-hoo!! And, I totally ended up stalking Amazon, waiting for the release...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought my copy of Dying for Justice!  I'll be babysitting for our new granddaughter for the next couple of days... so I'll have my Kindle with me (as always) and I'm all set to enjoy more of this wonderful series!  Once again..... Thanks L. J.!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just bought my copy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Whispernetting #5 as I type!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

On my tbr list on my kindle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My son is already half finished.. and I doubt he will go to sleep tonight until he is done with it.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for buying/supporting my new book. It's off to a great launch, and my first Amazon review is five stars. I'm so relieved. Dying for Just is a little different, and I've been nervous about the reaction. Feeling upbeat.
L.J.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Read about this one being released on another thread (Bargain Books) so I've already one-clicked and will let it download on the way home from work.  Look forward to reading it, I read the first 4 in January and loved them all!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

After reading the whole thread I bought the Sex Club - 2 more books on my TBR list before I'll start reading it..


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

manou said:
 

> After reading the whole thread I bought the Sex Club - 2 more books on my TBR list before I'll start reading it..


Her books are fantastic, I hope you'll enjoy them as much as we all have!

On a separate note, I've only been able to read about 15% of Dying for Justice  Between work and planning a surprise b-day party for one of my close friends for Friday I've not had any time to read!! I'll have a break on Saturday and I will NOT be available for anyone


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, Manou, for trying my series. I'm grateful for every reader who takes a chance on me with their hard-earned money.

The feedback on Dying for Justice is starting to come in and it's better than I had hoped for! It makes me nervous about what I'm going to write next. 
L.J.


----------



## Larry45 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gosh L.J., I'm not an author, but I can't imagine a better "high" than to know your work is appreciated, loved and revered by your reading audience.  If it were me, that alone would get the creative juices flowing in copious amounts.  You know what the animals like - just keep feeding them!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Nothing is a better high, Larry. I'm happier now than I've ever been in my life. Still, I have high standards—and my readers have high expectations—so I worry that my next book won't be good enough. I think most writers do. We can't help it. 
L.J.


----------



## Larry45 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm sure that's true, L.J.; I think it's human nature to feel that way.  But gosh, your work to date has been so good, and you are acquiring a very loyal following - I would think that would be every author's dream.  You're almost at that magical point where if you write it, they will come.  

You're good, L.J., and that's from a 66 year-old lifetime reader of mystery and suspense.  You're VERY good.  And I have to say, I think it's really cool that you get on this forum and B.S. with us readers.  I certainly appreciate that, and I'm sure all your readers do as well.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks to the great support from the readers on this forum, all five of my Jackson books are in the top 10 spots on Kindle's police procedural list.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

L.J. Sellers said:


> Thanks to the great support from the readers on this forum, all five of my Jackson books are in the top 10 spots on Kindle's police procedural list.


Deservedly so!! This is such a great series..... I've found myself missing the characters now that I've read all five books.... which to me is a sure indicator of excellent writing. Looking forward to the next one!!


----------

